# Quick video review of the Patriot slingshot,designed by Bill Hays



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A good practical design,thanks Bill


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good info regarding the usage with a glove.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Good info regarding the usage with a glove.


Good thing is it doesn't matter with or without a glove it sit in the hand nicely BTW I'm almost done testing your super pouch I got of you in a trade awhile back,thus far excellent buddy I do a review shortly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks like a proper one all right!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Sniper!
You looked like a ninja shooting with the black on... Yes, the need to use a slingshot equally as well with or without gloves was one of the primary requirements for the design and you just showed that it works pretty well with them on!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i thought so, you have alot of confidance in your shooting with glass and porcelain in you bathroom, oh yeah the eagle has flown.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

newconvert said:


> i thought so, you have alot of confidance in your shooting with glass and porcelain in you bathroom, oh yeah the eagle has flown.


Ah ah! I see it now,cheers buddy


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very good sir


----------

